# How does Ulta's Ultamate Rewards program work?



## perlanga (Feb 18, 2011)

Just curious, do they send you a coupon after so many points. Do you get something free? Do they send these "rewards" through mail or email? How many points do I need? I'm just confused with this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (Feb 18, 2011)

If it's available in your location, then you can think of it as BI points. The difference being you earn 4 points for every dollar rather than 1:1. Here's how you redeem points:

  III. REDEEMING POINTS *General.* Points earned by a Member may be redeemed: (i) for products or money off products at Participating Locations, provided a Member is using a minimum of 500 points, (ii) for products or money off products Online, and (iii) for Salon Indulgence services at Participating Locations. Points cannot be redeemed for regular salon services.   *Points towards Products: *Members can use their points to reduce the purchase price of a product or to receive a product for free based on the following scale: 500 points = $4.00 off 1000 points = $9.00 off 2000 points = $20.00 off 3000 points = $32.00 off 4000 points = $45.00 off 7500 points = $100.00 off   Points must be redeemed in the point and increment amounts set forth above. For example, if a Member wants to redeem 600 points, the transaction will only allow the member to redeem 500 points and receive $4.00 off the transaction. Redemption of points both in-store and Online towards purchases of products is subject to product availability. Redemption In-Store.To redeem points towards a purchase at a Participating Location, Members must indicate that points are being redeemed prior to making the purchase and must present their ULTAmate Rewards card at the time of purchase.   *Gift cards. *Points cannot be used towards the purchase of gift cards.   *Redemption Online. *Members may redeem their points on any single purchase made Online. To redeem points towards a purchase Online, a Member must be a registered user of the Website and must have linked their Account number with their Online account. Points may be redeemed on the purchase price of products only and cannot be used towards the payment of sales tax or shipping and handling charges or for the purchase of gift cards.   *Points towards Salon Indulgence Services:* ULTAmate Rewards points may be redeemed for the following Salon Indulgence Services at Participating Locations in the point amounts set forth below. To redeem ULTAmate Rewards points for a Salon Indulgence service, you must indicate that you are using your points for a Salon Indulgence service at the time you make your appointment. 500 points = Eye Rescue Treatment (MRV: $30) 1000 points = Signature Cut (MRV: $40) (Master Designer requires 3000 points) 2000 points = Dermalogica Skin Treatment (MRV: $55) (Senior Skin Therapist requires 4000 points) 3000 points = Area Highlights (MRV:$70) (Master Designer requires 4000 points) 4000 points = Haircut and Style with Accent Highlights (MRV: $80) (Master Designer requires 5000 points) _7500 points __= Signature Cut, Highlights and Dermalogica Skin Treatment (MRV: $195)_
  It's all in the T&amp;C.


----------



## lolaB (Feb 18, 2011)

By the way, this is a TERRIBLE downgrade! I hope this isn't going to replace the quarterly rewards program because I would be pissssed. $20 off with 2000 points? So, that's $500 spent, which is a 4% return. Isn't it $350 to get to level 6, which gets you a $45 perfume? I guess they're catching the Sephora bug.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 22, 2011)

I didn't hear they were changing! I hope they won't. One reason I love Ulta even though they don't have as many brands I like as Sephora does is because they have a good rewards program.


----------

